
Show HN: Pinterest for Hacker News - nyrb
http://hnterest.com/
======
nyrb
I was experimenting the new version of Twitter Bootstrap 2.0 and the
responsive design. It turned out pretty great and then I have decided to
extended it to more additions as the following:

* <http://bootstrap.io/> for layout design / responsive design

* <http://backbonejs.org/> for router (collection/view will be added soon)

* <http://url2png.com> for web thumbnail

* <http://subtlepatterns.com> for background wallpaper

* <http://icanhazjs.com> for rendering template

I am still improving the site as I am learning more about bootstrap and
backbone.js. I hope you guys are enjoying the site.

------
cmwright
Am I missing something? No content is loaded when I click any of the tabs in
Chrome 16 or Firefox 9.

~~~
nyrb
Look like the API I am using is hammered

I am using <http://api.ihackernews.com>

I will look at issues when I am home.

------
dshankar
Feedback: When you launch a site like this, it's useful if you seed some
content on the site.

~~~
iisbum
Looks like its trying to load something via AJax, but its timing out.

------
leejw00t354
I'm not sure what's going on. It loaded for me once in Chrome but it took a
long time. Can't get it to load at all now. A progress bar or a error would be
helpful.

~~~
nyrb
Thanks for suggestion. I'll update the site tonight

Sorry for not working since API isn't responsive. :-(

------
xcubic
Hey,

You mind chatting with me in private? Would love to learn from your recent
experience.

Hit me up at xcubic.m[at]gmail[dot]com

Thanks!

------
MRonney
I don't see any content, just categories and a patterned background that I
assume was meant to hold the 'HNpins'

~~~
nyrb
No. Sounds like the API (<http://api.ihackernews.com/>) is randomly on or off.
I need to look at alternatives.

------
Urgo
Am I missing something? I see just a nice big blank page.

~~~
nyrb
Yeah I wasn't expecting the issue. I think the API I use is getting hammered.
Gauges said I have 1k unique visitors in 20 mins.

<http://api.ihackernews.com> is all I can find but alternative one is what I'm
looking for.

------
pors
Doesn't work for me (Chromium 15)

------
akukurt
i see nothing but a blank page? is that what supposed I see?

~~~
nyrb
No. The API I am using might not work. I need to find powerful API than
<http://api.ihackernews.com>

